# Grass photos



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Grass makes a wonderful subject. Post your grassy shots!




4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 8, 2012)

Ooo, those are nice. :thumbup:

Macro of a grass bloom.




NIK_5251 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## digital flower (Sep 8, 2012)

Not the type of grass I was thinking about before opening


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2012)

digital flower said:


> Not the type of grass I was thinking about before opening


   I was thinking it, but I wasn't gonna say it!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 8, 2012)

Uhhhhh, no.  But I can tell you I plead the fizz-ifth.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

For those interested, I can inform that my effort for taking those images includes getting out of 'puter chair, grab camera, point it out through the window, take four shots, walk three steps back to 'puter, load them into PS, do some small editing, upload to flickr and post here. LOOL. I just had to try the Itorex 70-210/4.5 now that I've gotten an OM-EF adapter


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, those are some of the best grass photo's I've seen today.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Do share yours!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 8, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Do share yours!



You'll have to give me a week. I just mowed this afternoon


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 8, 2012)

Speaking of your grass shots, any of you folks ever see that National GEographic photographer who takes 1 square foot of just about anywhere and micro photograph's it? He's done everything from the rain forest canopy to underwater. Amasing stuff.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Rick58 said:
			
		

> Speaking of your grass shots, any of you folks ever see that National GEographic photographer who takes 1 square foot of just about anywhere and micro photograph's it? He's done everything from the rain forest canopy to underwater. Amasing stuff.



Yes! They are amazing.
I actually saw them just before we moved and I have started keeping the best photograph of each critter, flower, bug etc. taken here on 20 acres in a separate folder for possible future use


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dot.

What turned me on to this special was his discussion of spiders.  In particular:  how many spiders are typically found in a square acre!  You'd be suprised


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll play. But I don't have anything better than the wonderful images already posted.


----------



## kgibbs501 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Compaq (Sep 10, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I'll play. But I don't have anything better than the wonderful images already posted.




Twirly grass


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

Twirly.


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

abstract grass


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2012)

Cut grass (field) drive by shot.




IMG_4362 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Sep 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> abstract grass



That's awesome right there!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> That's awesome right there!



This, nice!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

I tried for months to get this shot, actually. It's one of those things I kept seeing, but hadn't ever been able to successfully capture.

When I saw the reddish grass on the light tan-yellow, I knew I'd finally nailed it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 11, 2012)

Soooo, on with more abstract grass then!




NIK_9016 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 22, 2012)

In the weeds by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------

